# Jeep TJ Plowing



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Just an FYI. Last season I used F150's and F250's for plowing residential and a few commercial parking lots and I bought a Jeep TJ 4.o litre this thing works great its small enough to get in and out of driveways and is so easy to maneuver. Ton of power for what I do and suprisingly cheap on gas. Has anyone else done this kind of work with a jeep?payup

http://trademarklandscaping.ca


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Lookin to put a Boss Standard Duty on my jeep, what size plow you got? Any idea on weight? Pics?


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

I put a 6'6" western on the front, believe it or not the front end did not even move and its just stock. All the plows on the fords sag slightly because of the extra weight. Next year I'm buying more before the snow flys.
I already took the plow off but I'll try and put some pics up soon. For small driveways these things are a blast.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it the unimount or the newer suburbanite version?


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Its a unimount


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I run a 7'6" Snoway MT. With the downpressure feature it backdrags great.... A set of $70 airbags in the front coils, and I have no sag when i lift/drive with the plow. i run a 1200LED sho-me light bar. LED strobes for the corners are going on this summer as well....

Lots of Jeeps with plows. Its a unique vehicle - there isnt anything else on the planet that can go anywhere, plow snow, pull down trees with a winch and is a convertible!


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Great set up I love it


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Using a TJ for plowing*

Dave,

I have been using a 1999 Jeep TJ w/standard tranny, 4.0 litre engine and a Snowbear plow for about 6 years now and it works great. I use it for my 3 1/2 car wide drive plus I help out the older neighbors in the neighborhood. The agility of this machine is amazing.
I can almost do a u-turn in my driveway.

Tip: Be careful and don't let your blade ride up on snow over about 12" or more or you will ride up and over the snow and get stuck on your frame. To help I carry one 60 pound bag of salt and two 40 pound bags of sand in the back for extra weight and traction. I have also used Bridestone Dueler AT 31" tires since the beginning. They have done me well, especially in wet, heavy snow, with minimum tire wear. As usual, be careful not to ride the clutch if you have one.

I hope this helps.

Whiteowl


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like great advices thanks for the heads up.


----------



## capn37 (Apr 29, 2009)

Would a 4.0 TJ with an Automatic or Manual transmission be better? Obviously the convenience of the Auto would be nice but will it hold up? Will the manual burn clutches?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Been using a SnoWay 7'6" Series 22 on an 04 Wrangler . Love it. We do mostly small lots and some drives. Manuverability is without equal. We use 2 F250's and the Jeep. The Jeep can go where no 250 would dare.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

capn37;779025 said:


> Would a 4.0 TJ with an Automatic or Manual transmission be better? Obviously the convenience of the Auto would be nice but will it hold up? Will the manual burn clutches?


It always a toss-up. With the 4 speed auto - install a trans cooler - and it will hold up fine. Manuals are nice too - you have clutch wear to contend with. I personally wouldnt like all the shifting gears while plowing. Its pretty easy to go from D to R with the Sno-way remote in my hand. Not sure it would be as easy if I was making the long throws of a manual....


----------

